# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: Barnamenevis+: معرفی Chrome Extension ای برای افزودن امکانات جدید به "سایت برنامه نویس"

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
همونطوریکه مستحضرید، چندی پیش Firefox Extension ای ایجاد کردم که امکانات جدیدی به سایت برنامه نویس اضافه می کرد. بدلیل تقاضای برخی از دوستان و فراگیرتر شدن استفاده از Google Chrome نسبت به گذشته، تصمیم گرفتم تا همون Extension رو این بار برای Chrome توسعه بدم. به زودی نیز امکانات جدیدی به این Extension اضافه خواهم کرد (البته فقط نسخه Chrome).

موفق باشید.

*توضیحات:* فایل ضمیمه، حاوی فایلی ZIP است که حاوی یک فایل با دنباله crx می باشد که می توان آنرا توسط Drag & Drop در Google Chrome نصب کرد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.1*
امکانات جدید (البته در نسخه Firefox اش بود).

Watermark کردن تاپیک های حذف شدهCollapse کردن پست های حذف شده

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.2*

امکانات جدید:

Click کردن روی Button موجود در Toolbar، باعث باز شدن پنجره ای شده و حداکثر 10 پست اخیر تالار انتخاب شده را نمایش می دهد.تاپیک های حذف شده در لیست مربوطه ظاهر نخواهند شد.پنجره Options امکان Set کردن یک تالار بصورت پیش فرض را فراهم نموده است. تالار پیش فرض، C#‎ است.
Snapshot های مربوط پیوست شده است:

2.png4.png3.png1.png

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* برخی از تالارها رو در DropDownList نیاوردم، چون تعداد پست های اون بخش ها، اندک هستش. اما با این حال، اگر کسی احساس نیاز به اون بخش ها داشت، بفرمایید، تا اونها رو هم به لیست اضافه کنم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.3*

امکانات جدید:

اضافه شدن لینک های "برنامه نویس"، "قوانین سایت" و "جستجوی پیشرفته" به قسمت بالای پنجره Popup که به ترتیب اولی باعث Navigate کردن سایت برنامه نویس در Tab جدید شده، لینک دوم قوانین سایت و لینک سوم کاربر را به بخش جستجوی پیشرفته در Tab جدیدی هدایت می نماید.Cache نمودن لیست آخرین پست ها، برای مدت یک دقیقه. به بیان دیگر، در صورتیکه در بازه یک دقیقه ای پنجره Popup را چند بار باز و بسته نمایید، فقط باز شدن پنجره برای اولین بار باعث لود داده ها از سرور می شود. بدین ترتیب، سرعت نمایش پنجره در دفعات بعدی (در بازه های یک دقیقه ای) سریعتر خواهد بود (احتمالا این زمان را در آینده افزایش خواهم داد).از این پس انتخاب لینک ها، باعث بسته شدن پنجره Popup نشده و لینک مزبور در Tab جدیدی نمایان خواهد شد.بخش PHP (صفحه اصلی) به صفحه Options اضافه شد (با تشکر از binyaft).
موفق باشید.

----------

